# Black Dahlia Murder- Amps?



## shogunate (Apr 24, 2010)

Been searching for awhile and never can come up with anything solid about the amps/gear that TBDM uses, but their tone on Nocturnal and Deflorate is godly, and the two times I've seen them live it's been even better than their studio tone.

So, what I do know is that they've been listed as users by mesa, peavey, krank and engl, and they use Almighty cabinets with G12k-100 speakers, Brian and John used EMG pickups and Ryan Knight apparently runs a dimarzio tone zone bridge and air norton neck....

The two times I saw them live were before John left, godly amazing tone both times, they were using the almighty cabs with mesa rectos on top, although I did glimpse an engl invader lurking behind John in his rack as well. My problem is that the tone they get sounds fuck nothing like any mesa or engl or 5150 tones any of the other bands at any show I've seen have ever come close to 

And NOW both Ryan and Brian are using 5150s, and still sound nothing like the traditional 5150 tone, even when live right after and before the bajillion other bands using the same amps that sound nothing like BDM!!! fuckin sellouts...

What the hell do they do so different to get their organic tight face slaying toan??? Anyone know?


----------



## biggness (Apr 24, 2010)

I believe "Deflorate" was all 5150III into a Mesa v30 cab and "Nocturnal" was a mix of 5150, Recto and Invader into a Mesa v30 cab. That's all I know. 

Their tone is getting increasingly better and better though.


----------



## biggness (Apr 24, 2010)

Here is some more info...


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 24, 2010)

biggness said:


> Here is some more info...



i was just going to post that link, beat me to it.

im a big fan of tbdm and i agree their tone is really good, studio and live. i wish i paid closer attention to their eq settings at the last show i saw.


----------



## biggness (Apr 24, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> i was just going to post that link, beat me to it.
> 
> im a big fan of tbdm and i agree their tone is really good, studio and live. i wish i paid closer attention to their eq settings at the last show i saw.



I sorry


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 24, 2010)

biggness said:


> I sorry



 no worries dude. that link is the best info on tbdm's gear anywhere on the net as far as i know.


----------



## shogunate (Apr 24, 2010)

First of all I guess dumb me for not searching sevenstring for answers in the first place. Toan chasing geeks like us are the best resource 

Thanks you guys, fucking fuck the 5150 iii must be godly.... sadly haven't tried one in person yet, so can't say yay or nay, but Gojira recorded their newest album with em too, and sounds just as sick, but a way different style. I may have to check one out, and see if I can wrangle oversized toobs into it. 

Even so, their live tone is (to my ears) is vastly different than other bands playing similar music with 5150/6505s. I'm guessing mod magic? Anyone know?


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 24, 2010)

shogunate said:


> First of all I guess dumb me for not searching sevenstring for answers in the first place. Toan chasing geeks like us are the best resource
> 
> Thanks you guys, fucking fuck the 5150 iii must be godly.... sadly haven't tried one in person yet, so can't say yay or nay, but Gojira recorded their newest album with em too, and sounds just as sick, but a way different style. I may have to check one out, and see if I can wrangle oversized toobs into it.
> 
> Even so, their live tone is (to my ears) is vastly different than other bands playing similar music with 5150/6505s. I'm guessing mod magic? Anyone know?



wrangle oversized tubes in?

maybe bias modded, i doubt much more than that. live they just sounded like 5150's (brian and ryan were both using 5150's when i saw them) to me. great tone but nothing different than that imo.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 24, 2010)

Probably like most 5150 owners, they're boosting them. That would be my guess.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 24, 2010)

shogunate said:


> Gojira recorded their newest album with em too, and sounds just as sick, but a way different style



According to the conversation I had with Joe when they came to Pittsburgh in October, they used a combination of a 5150 II and Dual Rec to track the newest album. They're using the 5150 III strictly for live gigs at this point.


----------



## ryan-k (May 8, 2010)

hey, we use 6505's live right now at the moment. I run a maxon overdrive on top of mine. For Deflorate we used a 5150 III for the rhythm and the leads were a Uberschall. Brian has EMG 81s in his guitars, and I primarily use the Dimarzio Tone Zone for my bridge. I have an Air norton in the neck of one of my guitars, but most of them have PAF pros. Woody our sound guy has a good hand in dialing in our live sound regardless of what gear were playing on.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 8, 2010)

ryan-k said:


> hey, we use 6505's live right now at the moment. I run a maxon overdrive on top of mine. For Deflorate we used a 5150 III for the rhythm and the leads were a Uberschall. Brian has EMG 81s in his guitars, and I primarily use the Dimarzio Tone Zone for my bridge. I have an Air norton in the neck of one of my guitars, but most of them have PAF pros. Woody our sound guy has a good hand in dialing in our live sound regardless of what gear were playing on.



EPIC FIRST POST!

Welcome!!


----------



## 7slinger (May 8, 2010)

nice info, thanks for stopping by san diego


----------



## iff (May 8, 2010)

ryan-k said:


> hey, we use 6505's live right now at the moment. I run a maxon overdrive on top of mine. For Deflorate we used a 5150 III for the rhythm and the leads were a Uberschall. Brian has EMG 81s in his guitars, and I primarily use the Dimarzio Tone Zone for my bridge. I have an Air norton in the neck of one of my guitars, but most of them have PAF pros. Woody our sound guy has a good hand in dialing in our live sound regardless of what gear were playing on.



Welcome, Ryan!


----------



## Nightcrawler (May 8, 2010)

What's up dude, was a good time drinking beers with you guys backstage in Calgary last fall! See ya next time!


----------



## paintkilz (May 9, 2010)

the old guitar player who left went to school with Bruce Egnaters kid..so we had a long talk about how he grew up with Egnater, and he was running to Mod50s..and custom modules based on the SL2. we did a comparison between his mod50s and my randall rm.

that was before Ryan joined of course..


----------



## Necky379 (May 9, 2010)

nice ryan's here now too. welcome to ss.org!


----------



## Despised_0515 (May 10, 2010)

Awesome thread with awesome info just got way more awesome with the addition of an awesome new SS member.

So awesome.

Welcome, Ryan!


----------



## Disrupture (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Ryan. 

It's nice to have the info directly frome the inside ! 

While I'm there, what String gauge do you use when tuned in C ? Just bought a new M-II and I'm trying different gauges to find out what's the best but readjusting the floyd each time takes time. Any suggestion ? So far, daddario's 12-54 seems to be the best size but they became corroded quite fast...

thanks.


----------



## shogunate (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow just checked back in on this thread, we need to get ryan back on here  he seems to be sporadic online, he has two random shredalicious youtube vids  gaddum!


----------



## SlevenSlinger13 (Jun 23, 2010)

settings on their live album for their 6505's (Brian's) were.

Pre: 10 (yeah i know)
Mid: 4
Low: 5-6
High 7
Pres: 4 i believe.
Res: 8

as far as i know brian doesn't run a boost with his amp.


----------



## KevHo (Jul 3, 2013)

LOLOLOLOL @ that link bro. The "my asshole friend gave Trevor a titty twister" absolutelyl killed me.



Necky379 said:


> i was just going to post that link, beat me to it.
> 
> im a big fan of tbdm and i agree their tone is really good, studio and live. i wish i paid closer attention to their eq settings at the last show i saw.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 3, 2013)

Was... That really necessary for a necrobump?


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 3, 2013)

gotta check dem dates son!


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jul 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was... That really necessary for a necrobump?



Apparently so


----------



## Nick6505djent (Jul 4, 2013)

Well TBDMs new album just came out and I'm seeing them next Wednesday sooo lol. I was always blown away by their lead tone. I thought it was just a 6505 and an Ibanez but my 6505 couldn't get close to that sound. I really want to try an uberschall now haha.


----------



## VESmedic (Jul 5, 2013)

Nick6505djent said:


> Well TBDMs new album just came out and I'm seeing them next Wednesday sooo lol. I was always blown away by their lead tone. I thought it was just a 6505 and an Ibanez but my 6505 couldn't get close to that sound. I really want to try an uberschall now haha.





That lead tone on the new album ( and most albums out of Audiohammer) is mark Lewis's personal highly modified Jcm 800, the famous "golub" Marshall mod, with some tweaks. Lewis has been one of my best friends for years. Nocturnal also has a diezel vh4 on leads In there as well.


----------



## bradthelegend (Jul 6, 2013)




----------

